# iPod Shuffle 2èmè génération + charge



## macklouf (15 Mai 2012)

Mon cable USB d' iPod shuffle 2 GND ne fonctionne plus. j'ai donc essayé de le synchroniser avec le cable USB de l'iPod 4 GND de ma copine. 
Malheuresement cela ne fonctionne ( même en charge avec un prise sur le courant )

Auriez-vous une expliquation car au final c'est les mêmes câbles ( USB/Jack) ?


----------



## le20sur20 (21 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai deja essayé ça ne semble pas focntionner

Le shuffle deuxieme generation sur son socle usb branché sur secteur via l'addaptateur iphone 5

Pourquoi ça  ne charge pas ? Si un iphone peut le faire pourquoi ça focntionne pas ave cun ipode shuffle ? C'est normal ou pas?


----------



## Vanton (21 Juillet 2014)

Hum j'ai un shuffle 3G qui traine, faudra que je teste de le faire charger avec mon chargeur d'iPhone. 

Mais je trouve ça bizarre. Macklouf, est-ce que tu as essayé l'inverse ? À savoir faire charger l'iPod shuffle de ta copine sur ton dock ? Le 4 étant plus court que le 2, je ne sais pas si c'est techniquement possible de le brancher sur le dock du 2, mais ça vaut le coup de tenter. Parce que je me demande si ce n'est pas ton shuffle qui déconne, tout simplement.


----------



## XwhatzX (3 Août 2014)

Je trouve sa aussi bizarre..Comment faire ?
Peut être une question de puissance.
Il marchait jusqu'à présent ton Shuffle ?


----------



## flotow (4 Août 2014)

Les chargeurs vendus avec les derniers iPad sont différents des chargeurs vendus avec le premier iPhone (au moins l'identifiant produit).
Le shuffle ne reconnait pas le chargeur de l'iPad (mini) mais fonctionne avec celui de l'iPhone 1G. L'iPhone ne se laisse pas charger avec le chargeur de l'iPad non plus


----------



## Vanton (5 Août 2014)

Tu es sûr Tucpasquic ?

J'ai pourtant fait charger mon iPhone 5 sur le chargeur 12W de l'iPad Air de mon père sans aucun problème. Et mon iPhone EDGE charge très bien sur le chargeur 5W de mon iPhone 5. J'ai pas testé le EDGE sur le chargeur de l'iPad Air par contre. Après faut dire que c'est la valse des chargeurs avec les iPad... D'après le site Apple le mini utilise un 5W comme l'iPhone, le Air un 12W et le mini retina un 10W... Qui n'est même pas dans la liste des accessoires pour iPad ! Les trois premiers iPad utilisaient un chargeur 10W, remplacé par un 12W sur le 4 puis le Air. Est-ce qu'Apple avait encore du stock pour ne pas fournir un 12W au mini retina ? Mystère... 

Après visiblement le problème de macklouf c'est que son iPod shuffle ne charge ni sur le chargeur USB ni sur un port USB d'ordinateur... 

Je dois acheter un shuffle 2G un de ces jours, je sais pas trop quand mais c'est en projet. Comme j'ai déjà un 3G je pourrai tester d'intervertir les câbles. Le 3G utilise le même que le 4G à priori.


----------



## Vanton (5 Août 2014)

Je viens de tester et le 3G avec le câble court accepte sans problème de se charger sur un chargeur d'iPhone. 

Dès que je trouve un 2G je refais le test...


----------



## le20sur20 (9 Août 2014)

Pour en revenir à ma question svp,

Est-il normal que recharger un Shuffle 2G, sur son socle, celui-ci connecté par usb à l'addaptateur usb/secteur de l'iphone 5, ne fonctionne pas ?

Car je me sers de cet addaptateur pour faire fonctionner d'autres appareils usb (recharge de la batterie de mon casque, enceintes) et tout fonctionne...sauf l'ipod shuffle !  

Pourquoi? quelles solution pour le recharger quand on part à l'étranger et qu'on n'a pas d'ordinateur avec une prise usb pour recharger?


----------



## Vanton (11 Août 2014)

Perso je trouve ça bizarre... Un chargeur c'est un chargeur... Après les shuffle chargeant par un jack, peut-être que ça change quelque chose ? Il est possible que le firmware de l'iPod pose problème. 

Mais sur un 3G ça marche sans problème, comme je le disais plus haut. Après, le 3G, s'il est sorti avant l'iPhone 4 et son nouveau chargeur, a été vendu quelques mois en même temps que cet iPhone. Apple a pu à l'époque le mettre à jour pour le rendre compatible. 

Sans 2G pour tester je ne peux t'en dire plus.


----------



## le20sur20 (15 Août 2014)

merci, les autres n'hesitez pas surtout si vous avez un 2G pour tester


----------



## le20sur20 (29 Août 2014)

quand je le branche en secteur, Il y a 3 longs clignotements oranges, puis la led s'eteint.
Je suppose donc que ça ne charge pas.


----------



## le20sur20 (21 Juillet 2015)

????


----------



## Vanton (21 Juillet 2015)

Toujours le même souci un an plus tard ?


----------



## le20sur20 (21 Juillet 2015)

je voudrais savoir ce qu'il en est pour ceux qui ont un ipod shuffle ????


----------



## Vanton (21 Juillet 2015)

Je les ai tous maintenant : 1G, 2G, 3G et 4G... Quel était ton problème déjà ?


----------



## 6909 (22 Juillet 2015)

Mon ipod shuffle 2G a un problème aussi quand je le branche au secteur usb l'ipod clignote 4 fois orange et plus rien c'est bizarre alors que mon adaptateur a les caractéristiques pour le chargé 5V et 1A


----------



## 6909 (22 Juillet 2015)

Erreur l'ipod clignot 3 fois pas 4 fois


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,
Mon iPod Shuffle 2G se charge très bien avec le chargeur 5V, 1A de mon iPhone 3GS, mais je n'ai jamais testé avec un autre chargeur. Le vôtre se charge-t-il si vous le connectez sur un ordinateur?


----------

